
A security robot is being used to shoo away homeless people in San Francisco - rbanffy
https://qz.com/1154649/a-knightscope-security-robot-is-being-used-to-shoo-away-homeless-people-in-san-francisco/
======
matthewmacleod
This is a nonsense clickbait title with no evidence to back it up.

------
pfarrell
I'm sure I'm the 1,000,000th person to say this, but that's a dalek v1 if I
ever saw one.

I don't have any issues with a company having a security camera to monitor and
respond to loitering or criminal activity but this crosses some weird line for
my tastes.

~~~
username223
> I don't have any issues with a company...

This isn't just a _company_. This the Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to
Animals (SPCA), an organization dedicated to preventing the mistreatment of
pets, buying or renting a robot to mistreat humans. How messed up is that?

------
username223
Sweet, sweet vengeance has been unleashed upon the Dalek:
[https://www.dezeen.com/2017/12/13/k5-knightscope-security-
ro...](https://www.dezeen.com/2017/12/13/k5-knightscope-security-robot-sfspca-
san-francisco-bullied-off-street/)

